# Mia Flyball Video's



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

OH HAPPY DAY!! Mia is getting the ball out of the box with a nice 4 footed box turn. I started over training her box turn about 4 months ago with the new team. By getting all 4 feet up on the box it makes her faster and also is believed to reduce injury. Well I think she's FINALLY figured it out!! 

There are 2 empty paint cans in front of the box to help her remember to go around and put all 4 feet up. I don't own a cone, so I improvised! Now that she is getting the ball correctly I will slowly start removing the props because you can't use them in competition.

It's to muddy out to take the box outside, so I set up in the basement. It's dark down there (sorry) but I could use the steps as a camera holder. Don't mind the sewing boxes... 

I hope I'm not the only one who hates how their voice sounds on video. I was just a tad excited!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

AWWW congratulations. I just started flyball with Panda so we have a lot to learn yet!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How exciting! And great improvising on the equipment (cans versus cones). I'm so glad Mia's enjoying her new-found flyball skill and confidence. As for your voice, it sounds like the perfect happy, proud, coaching voice of a poodle owner to me!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Well there was a tournament this weekend and Mia got to practice Friday night. She's put it all together. I have to say I'm one proud mama!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

She looks grand! Nice box work, and nice single-stepping between the jumps. You'll be having lots of fun with this one!

--Q


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

looking good!!!!

KEEP THE PROPS IN!!!!!!! you don't take them out cept for running. Yes eventually that paint can will come out- but more because it's a PITA then because it should LOL but leave it in for quite some time to really build the muscle memory. At least that's how ALL the teams we've worked with do it- including Rocket Relay...


----------

